# Speaking of Mileage



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Savannah isn't a huge market yet. So I turn on Sherpashare and go online on my way to and from my day job knowing I won't get a fare, but willing if I get a ping.

Deductible?


----------



## RainbowPlate (Jul 12, 2015)

Commuting expenses to and from your place of employment are never deductible.

Now, if you want to dance on the head of that particular pin and try to argue that these miles are self-employment miles and not commuting miles, then good for you -- but recall that ANY deduction, of any kind in any context, must be documented in the event of an audit (and claiming vehicle expenses is a huge red flag for auditing).

Uberlyft reports provide the mileage while transporting pax. But if you plan to claim ANY "roaming miles" as an Uberlyft muleschmuck -- let alone this creative odometering you suggest-- then you MUST keep detailed mileage logs distinguishing business from personal / employee use.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Isn't this what timeshare is all about? After all, I want to make my ride available when I am travelling. Uber has the miles I have a passenger in the car, AND they know how many hours I'm online. Sherpashare fills in the blanks.

This is all hypothetical. Itemized deductions are well more than my income so far. Just wanted to get feedback.


----------



## StarzykCPA (Aug 6, 2015)

I believe intent is the key here. If you are truly willing to do some fares, it should be fine. But if you are on your way to work, do you really have time to Uber? That's the question that pops into my head.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

That's fair. And, yes. I am flexible in my work hours. I leave early. No pings? Get to work early. Leave for home early. Get back online.


----------

